# Heartland X-Out Goose Call



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

I just picked up one of these calls yesterday and have been messing around with it for a while and all I can say is wow. For only being 65 bucks it blows like a 200 dollar call. The particular call that I have is a mid ranged tuned call and is VERY fast.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Zak,Did you check out the flatliner?That is the one I picked up a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

One of by other hunting buddy's just bought one to, It blow's way better then my Heartland that I paid $140 for.


----------



## MNhunter (Oct 20, 2002)

All the new Heartland Calls are really nice....a great improvement from the original. Bryan is also a really good guy to boot....


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

Mallard, I tried the Flatliner also, but for me I liked the way the X-Out blew out of all his calls. The guts of that call blows more like clucker guts which makes it really fast. Also how can you go wrong for a custom acrylic call for 65 bucks?


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Have any of you got a chance to blow the Pip Squeek(sp) that is for lessors from Heartland. I am still looking for a lessor call. Its hard to find a lessor call up in these parts that you can try out before you buy it.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Decoyer,I blew the x-out too but picked up the flatliner and ended up buying it.I stoped by there today and blew the new ones they had on the rack and noticed that everyone of the heartlands are tuned differently.I just like the one I bought.Your right though,the X-out is a hell of a good deal for an acrylic call.WAY better than the old heartlands.Gander grinder,I didnt notice the pipsqueak there but I wasnt really looking for it either.


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

All I can say about the Pip Squeek is that its wicked! Awesome little call, Bryan was excited about using it on giants as well as lessors. I might find myself with one of those little buggers on my lanyard soon. Mallard, did you by chance blow the caramel colored X Out, I threw the guts in them today and had them where I liked them, just curious as to what you thought.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

T-shot,I tried that one out too.I am far from being an expert(more of a novice to tell you the truth)but it seemed to be tuned allright.The black one was higher pitched.Ask goosebuster or decoyer there opinions,they have been at this longer than I have. Mallard


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

I went in and blew the X out today and I have to say that I really liked it. For a low price call it is really a good sounding call and it is easy to blow. I tried the flatliner a little bit and it is not as easy to blow as the X out IMO. It required more back pressure to get the sounds out of it. I want to try the pip squeek but at 100 bones it may be better to just get an X out tuned higher and blow that for lessors. Still searching for the complete lanyard for all the sizes. My next purchase is going to be a hedge call tuned really low or a lessor call. I can't really decide. Probably just buy both and get it over with.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Well know I have 2 Heartlands, the model from last year and the X-out. all I can say is WOW about these heartlands, they are worth the cash you pay for them. 
GanderGrinder, the X-out will work just fine for the Lessors. The on I picke up is tuned really high. I'll let you try it out Wed night at the gun club.


----------



## MNhunter (Oct 20, 2002)

If the call is tuned properly any call can get a high lesser sound to it or deep gander sound. Its all about back pressure.....


----------



## Pluckem (Dec 26, 2002)

Where are you guys getting a chance to blow these calls? No one here in bismarck has any custom or high end goose calls. I'm moving up to Grand forks tomorrow and hopefully Cabelas will have something I can test. I'm blowing a Debander but would like something with a little different sound. Thanks


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Fargo scheels all sports has them.I am not sure if cabelas or the Grand Forks scheels has them.Matt Jones would most likely have more information for the Grand Forks stores.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

My condolences Pluck em...... just kidding!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## stolenbase (Aug 23, 2003)

Where do you get the heartland x out


----------



## MNhunter (Oct 20, 2002)

http://www.heartlandcustomcalls.com

Or Scheels or Cableas.


----------



## stolenbase (Aug 23, 2003)

will it be ok for a begginer?


----------

